# Mouse breeders (wholesale)



## JennyPerth (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Guys
I am a newbie, and here is my story.

I used to have a pet store in the UK, sold lots of frozen snacks for snakes and then moved to Australia 6 years ago. We bought another store out in Oz and found that getting frozen mice was a nightmare, quite honestly when I would ring up for pinkies the wholesale guys could offer maybe 20 or so. 
After a while it came obvious to me and hubby that we would make a better living doing mice, so we sold the shop, moved out bush and started breeding mice, we have just about got to the point when we can sell.

Now says you, what has this got to do with the UK, well I am visiting in September and am looking for a couple business appointments, I could do with a small mouse business to look at, something that maybe is a family adventure. There is nothing in Western Australia to base our business on, so combined with the trip back to blighty makes sense to me to make some extra trips.

Now can anybody tell me any companies they can think of that don't have their factories out in outer Mongolia as a few I have been in contact do and ship back to the UK which is not what I am looking for. 

Central UK would be best, I am in Birmingham for the pet expo on the 20th September so if anybody can assist please let me know I would be most grateful.

Is it true that the gas in the UK is now a mixed co2/argon combination? I am most interested because there is no best practice here as yet but its always nice to be one step ahead.

Thanks guys
Jenny


----------



## ricardo1 (Jan 16, 2010)

try contacting a & n frozen foods they have an add on the home page i belive they are one of the cheapest in the uk for frozen food... so they should be pretty good to base your venture on


----------



## JennyPerth (Apr 22, 2010)

I have tried them, sent a couple of emails and no reply? As they are a husband and wife partnership I thought they would be ideal too. Maybe I should ring them.

Thanks for the suggestion though
Jenny


----------



## ricardo1 (Jan 16, 2010)

no worries maybe you would be best to ring them i have seen there set up and you would defo learn a lot from them


----------



## JennyPerth (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a quick addition. Still having issues finding companies in the UK. There was a guy from the Wirral mentioned on here a while back who said he was doing mice, does anybody have an idea who? 
Will ring A & N seems we have had an issue with emails coming from the UK and them not arriving here.

If anybody else has some ideas please feel free to advise. We arrive the 3rd Sept and are staying for around 3 weeks 

Oh and yes we are now supplying our first retail outlet, we have hit lucky though as his supplier had issues and did not supply for a while and it would seem we have been able to step in which is great for us and his orders are really decent.

I have another silly question in WA (Aus) we don't have 'multimice' or anything else other than the standard domestic mouse. Where these mega mice just the decendants of mice specifically bred because they had large litters? I figure already that the girls who have huge litters should be kept and all their daughters from these girls kept and then maybe we will be breeding more prolific breeders. Let me know how these mice came about as well Aussie quarantine is very stringent here and nothing non WA native can enter.

Ta heaps guys
Jenny


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

hi Jenny
Multi mice are not descended from normal mice. They are a completely separate species. Their full name is multimammate mouse also sometimes known as African soft-furred rat or Natal rat.

I guess with Oz's stringent import laws they are ruled out as they are not native. 

hope this helps.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

I am sorry to say this jenny but I dont think anybody is going to help you here. In this country we have a massive animal rights issue and to show a stranger around their facility is just not going to happen. Its a sad state of affairs but that the way or it here, I am sure you are genuine but then again you could be an anti aswell and nobody can tell. I would google the big lab cages manufactures and see if they can advise also a lot of people breed their own rodents so they might be able to help.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

JennyPerth said:


> Hi Guys
> I am a newbie, and here is my story.
> 
> I used to have a pet store in the UK, sold lots of frozen snacks for snakes and then moved to Australia 6 years ago. We bought another store out in Oz and found that getting frozen mice was a nightmare, quite honestly when I would ring up for pinkies the wholesale guys could offer maybe 20 or so.
> ...


Hi Jenny

I breed my own rodents and have tried the CO2/Argon mix. I found you need twice as much to get the same results, so I won't be using it again. 

I've sent you a PM that should help you with the rest of your requirements.

Natrix


----------



## JennyPerth (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion re animal rights, good point!

The only thing I can think of is its actually quite easy to look me up on the Aus government business registration website, just pop in my business name and it tells you my history.

I must admit that is why I keep the business over here fairly quiet, not even my neighbours know whats going on but I am on a large property. Its one of those businesses which can attract the wrong sort of person so if anybody out there wants to check me out they can just pm me and I can tell you what to search to find me. 

I can't imagine though anybody flying 20hours to the UK being a freaky animal rights person, its too far to bother surely, but hey who knows.

Thanks you are being most helpful

Jenny


----------



## JennyPerth (Apr 22, 2010)

Well guys the flights are booked and I did find somewhere to visit which I am so looking forward to. 
I am also looking at the pro-racks over there, rack systems here cost an arm and a leg and to be honest its probably cheaper shipping them over here which is ridiculous.
My mice are going well, the racks I have are filled and producing hundreds every few days. All is good in the land of OZ.

Thanks for the help and assistance
Jenny


----------

